

Tar 1.24 ouchies - freedrull
http://blog.funtoo.org/2010/10/tar-124-ouchies.html

======
copper
From the changelog for tar 1.25:

    
    
        Fix extraction of empty directories with the -C option in effect
        Fix extraction of device nodes

------
wtallis
I guess the only thing of interest here is that even a program like tar can
have major bugs like these cropping up from time to time.

At the time of this post, one of the two referenced bugs had already been
fixed, and the other was fixed the next day. A stable release including the
fixes was made a week later, so it's likely that nobody other than testers and
gentoo users were affected.

------
kelnos
Not that I should talk, since I suck at writing tests, but this sounds like
something that could have easily been caught by an automated test suite. A
program as old and venerable as tar should have one of those by now, one would
think.

